# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Celui qui vit par l'IP périra par l'IP 2

## Grand_Maître_B

Laissez-moi vous narrer une de mes récentes aventures. Alexandre, un de mes amis habitué du Pouchkine Café, la célèbre discothèque de Saint Etienne, me provoquait samedi dernier en se vantant qu'il ne craignait pas de pirater: _"J'achèterai tout, a dit l'or ; je prendrai tout a dit l'IP"_ qu'il me dit comme ça, sous entendant que, si le pognon sert peut être à acheter un CD, l'ordinateur, lui, sert à le prendre de force et gratos.
 Devant tant de vilenie, qu'un taux impressionnant d'alcoolémie ne saurait excuser, je me suis trouvé contraint de lui annoncer que ses activités illégales constituaient une menace planant au dessus de sa tête, telle l'IP de Damoclès. Il s'est moqué, prétendant que celui qui le passerait par le fil de l'IP n'était point encore né.
Cette obstination romantique à jouer aux pirates des temps modernes me jeta dans une rage sourde ou bien c'était la musique qui hurlait à tue-tête dans la discothèque, je ne sais plus. Quoi qu'il en soit, je lui sortis tout de go l'arrêt rendu par la Cour d'Appel de PARIS le 1er février 2010 et là, croyez-moi, il en fut tout éberlué à moins que ce ne soit un des spots rouges à 2500 W de la piste de danse qui venait de lui flasher la gueule, je ne sais plus.
  Mais pourquoi l'arrêt de la Cour d'Appel de PARIS du 1er février 2010 ? Parce qu'il est riche d'enseignements. Il faut préciser tout d'abord qu'un agent assermenté de la Sacem (dont, on ne le précisera jamais assez, le nom vient de ce qu'un artiste, ça s'aime) a constaté que de vilains internautes y faisaient rien qu'à mettre à disposition du public sur l'internet multimédia 2.0, sans autorisation, des oeuvres musicales. Cet agent assermenté a ainsi ouvert une session sur le logiciel LIME WIRE et a : 
 lancé une requête sur l‘artiste “Eminem”, à partir du moteur de recherche intégré au logiciel “Lime Wire” ; 
 visualisé les résultats de cette requête, soit la liste des fichiers musicaux correspondants associés aux pseudonymes des internautes mettant ces oeuvres à disposition, 
 sélectionné, parmi eux un fichier proposé par un internaute,  
 lu dans la rubrique “Parcourir l’hôte”, l’adresse “IP” s’affichant spontanément, soit 80 118 232 151 port : 6348 ainsi que le nombre d’oeuvres musicales mises à disposition des internautes dans le dossier de partage de l’internaute concerné, 

 procédé, à titre d’échantillon, au téléchargement de 19 de ces œuvres musicales encodées au format MP3,  
 déterminé le fournisseur d’accès correspondant à l’adresse “IP” susvisée au moyen du logiciel “visual Route”,  
 confirmé les renseignements ainsi fournis au moyen du site internet “ripe.net" qui donne accès à la base de données “Whois” et indique les coordonnées du fournisseur d’accès “9 télécom”, 
 vérifié l’adresse ”IP” à laquelle il a été connecté par l’intermédiaire du pare-feu “kerio Personnal Firewall” ;

  Voilà une bonne journée de travail accomplie et notre agent assermenté s'en est allé goûter aux joies d'un repos bien mérité.

 La SACEM, en revanche, ne se reposant jamais, a alors porté plainte auprès des services de Gendarmerie, qui ont, après autorisation du Parquet, adressé une réquisition au fournisseur d’accès pour identifier l’abonné utilisant l’adresse “IP" relevée par l’agent assermenté.
 Et là, les vérifications effectuées ont révélé que l’adresse “IP” avait été attribuée à Najat E., qui se cachait dans une fougère, pardon, qui demeurait à Fougères (35), mais que l’ordinateur portable de cette abonnée était utilisé uniquement par Cyrille S. qui a reconnu qu’il avait procédé au téléchargement sur son disque dur de nombreuses oeuvres musicales au moyen de son logiciel “Lime Wire” avant de les mettre à disposition d’autres internautes ; que par ailleurs, le coquin avait gravé une vingtaine de CD qu’il utilisait dans son restaurant ;
  Une perquisition opérée au domicile du bonhomme a permis aux enquêteurs, après recherche sur l’ordinateur, de constater la présence, sur ses propres indications, dans le sous répertoire du dossier “bibliothèque personnelle”, de 2890 morceaux de musique et l’enregistrement en cours de 4 morceaux ; qu’étaient également découverts 37 CD que Cyrille S. reconnaissait provenir des musiques qu’il avait téléchargées et gravées.



 Pour se défendre, ce bon vieux Cyrille a tenté de faire tomber le PV de constat de Monsieur l'agent assermenté au motif que, l'adresse ip étant une donnée personnelle, il aurait fallu obtenir l'autorisation de la CNIL pour que l'opération soit légale. 

  En effet, l'article 25 de la loi du 6 janvier 1978 modifiée, relative à l’informatique, aux fichiers et aux libertés dispose que
_"Sont mises en oeuvre après autorisation de la “Cnil“ [...]  : 
 3° les traitements automatisés ou non, portant sur des données relatives aux infractions, condamnation ou mesures de sûreté, sauf ceux qui sont mis en œuvre par des auxiliaires de justice pour les besoins de leurs missions de défense des personnes concernées”_.
  Étant précisé que selon l'article 2 alinéa 3 de la loi du 6 janvier 1978 modifiée, relative à l’informatique, aux fichiers et aux libertés "_Constitue un traitement de données à caractère personnel : Toute opération ou tout ensemble d’opérations portant sur de telles données, quel que soit le procédé utilisé, et notamment la collecte, I‘enregistrement, I‘organisation, la conservation, l‘adaptation ou la modification, l‘extraction, la consultation, l‘utilisation, la communication par transmission, diffusion ou toute autre forme de mise à disposition, le rapprochement ou l’interconnexion ainsi que le verrouillage, l‘effacement ou la destruction”_.



 Oui, mais non : la Cour considère en effet que l'agent a procédé à des constatations visuelles sans recourir à un traitement préalable de surveillance automatisé. Qu'il s'est contenté de relever l’adresse “IP” d'un internaute pour pouvoir localiser son fournisseur d’accès en vue de la découverte ultérieure de l’auteur des contrefaçons, ce qui ne constitue pas un traitement automatisé de données à caractère personnel relatives à ces infractions, au sens des articles 2 et 25 des articles de la loi.



 La Cour ajoute qu’il est incontestable que l’adresse “IP" de l’ordinateur du prévenu ne figurait pas ou, n’était pas appelée à figurer dans un fichier, cette dernière n’étant contenue que dans le seul procès-verbal dressé par l’agent assermenté, lui-même contenu dans le dossier afférent à la présente affaire nécessaire au suivi de la procédure. Enfin, elle conclut que les constatations de l’agent assermenté ayant abouti au relevé de l’adresse “IP” de l’ordinateur ayant servi à l’infraction, ne constituent pas davantage un traitement de données à caractère personnel, le dit relevé entrant dans le constat de la matérialité de l’infraction et pas dans l’identification de son auteur, les éléments de la procédure démontrant que c’est seulement la plainte de la “Sacem” auprès de la Gendarmerie, puis les investigations opérées par ce service après réquisitions auprès de I‘autorité judiciaire, notamment auprès du fournisseur d’accès à internet, qui ont conduit à l’identification de Cyrille S. comme étant l’internaute utilisateur de l’ordinateur ayant servi au téléchargement frauduleux, le titulaire de l’adresse “IP" n‘étant d‘ailleurs par le contrefacteur ;
 Par conséquent, la Cour est formelle: "_les constatations opérées par l‘agent assermenté, qui ne constituent ni un traitement automatisé de données à caractère personnel, ni un traitement non automatisé de données à caractère personnel contenues ou appelées à figurer dans des fichiers, n’entrent dès lors pas dans le champ d’application de la loi “informatique et liberté” du 6 janvier 1978 tel que défini en son article alinéa 1er_". 



 La CNIL n'a donc pas à donner son autorisation. En revanche, vous aurez cependant noté que la Cour juge que le relevé d'une adresse IP d'un ordinateur ayant servi à l’infraction entre _"dans le constat de la matérialité de l’infraction et pas dans l’identification de son auteur"_. Ce qui signifie que pour la Cour d'Appel de PARIS, une adresse IP ne permet pas d'identifier l'auteur d'une infraction de contrefaçon. L'adresse IP n'est donc pas une donnée personnelle, elle ne se rattache pas juridiquement à une personne, elle n'est pas la preuve, si vous préférez de ce que l'abonné a commis un acte de contrefaçon. D'ailleurs en l'espèce, ce n'est pas le titulaire de l'abonnement qui a commis l'infraction, mais ce bon vieux Cyrille.


 Mais alors ? Quid des lois HADOPI ? Eh bien, ne criez pas victoire ni au scandale car d'une part, l'arrêt de la Cour d'Appel de PARIS n'évoque pas les lois HADOPI, dont les décrets d'application ne sont pas encore pris, et d'autre part, rappelez-vous que les lois HADOPI ont prévu _également_ de pénaliser le propriétaire de la ligne internet au titre du défaut de surveillance de sa ligne, et non pas en tant qu'auteur présumé de l'infraction de contrefaçon, qui peut être le fait de son fils, de sa femme ou de son chien, on n'est jamais trahi que par les siens de toutes les façons (article L. 335-7-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Mais HADOPI I & II ne disent jamais clairement que le propriétaire d'une adresse IP contrefaisante est forcément celui qui a commis le délit.Au contraire, rappelez-vous que L'article L.335-7-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle nous confirme que le titulaire de la ligne dont l'adresse IP est contrefaisante ne risque qu'un mois de coupure et 1.500 € d'amendes (contravention de cinquième classe). C'est donc bien que les lois HADOPI font une différence entre le contrefacteur et le titulaire de la ligne qui a servi à la contrefaçon. A moins qu'il ne ressorte que ce dernier soit effectivement le contrefacteur, dans ce cas il cumule évidemment les sanctions.
 Donc, non, l'adresse IP n'est pas une donnée personnelle, non, elle ne permet pas de juger que le "propriétaire" de l'adresse IP contrefaisante est l'auteur de l'infraction, mais non, ça ne changera pas grand chose au fond quant à l'avenir des pirates. 



 Par ailleurs, concernant le délit de contrefaçon en lui-même, la Cour rappelle que le téléchargement constitue à la fois un acte de reproduction, à raison du copiage des œuvres et de leur stockage sur le disque dur de l’internaute, et de représentation à raison de leur communication au public des internautes par télédiffusion et que l’exception de copie privée n’est pas applicable au téléchargement, le but de l’utilisation du logiciel P2P étant justement le partage et l’échange de fichiers entre internautes constituant un réseau.

  Tiens, c'est marrant cette histoire me fait penser que, depuis que je lui ai expliqué tout ça, je ne l'ai plus revu mon copain Alexandre. 








Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Métalchantant

"l'ip de Damoclès"   :;):

----------


## Soap

Ah une bonne news de GMB en se réveillant ca fait plaisir  ::): 
C'est une habitude maintenant de passer un maximum de loi en urgence sans faire ensuite de décrets d'application pour une grande partie d'entre elle.  :tired:

----------


## MystereGomme

L'ère de la banalisation du cryptage arrive.  :tired:  Ils vont être content les FAI.  :Emo:

----------


## Tilt

Bien fait pour sa gueule, l'avait qu'a pas pirater !!

----------


## SAYA

Et voilà, si j'ai bien compris, comment contourner le problème du "mouchard" : plus besoin de lui puisque "_l'agent a procédé à des constatations visuelles sans recourir à un traitement préalable de surveillance automatisé_" et contourner le contrôle de la CNIL puisque _que le dit relevé (dont l'IP) entrant dans le constat de la matérialité de l’infraction et pas dans l’identification de son auteur... n’entrent dès lors pas dans le champ d’application de la loi “informatique et liberté” .._
Bref, les décrets auront moins de mal à s'articuler... et de toutes façons le titulaire de l'IP - qui aura été floué à son insu  :B): - sera coupable de négligence. Content ou pas.. je suis admirative de tout ce qu'on peut faire dire à la Loi suivant la façon de la manier !

----------


## louve76

Il peut y avoir quand même un problème au sujet d'Hadopi et de l'ordonnance pénale. L'IP n'étant pas la preuve de la contrefaçon il ne sera pas possible au juge de prononcer la sanction sans perquisition de la police. Et on entre a nouveau dans la procédure qui existait avant l'Hadopi. Or l'intérêt de l'Hadopi était surtout de pouvoir organiser un processus de sanction de masse rapide, en réponse à un phénomène de masse.

----------


## The Real Dav

GMB c'est un obsédé du [*FONT=Arial] [*/FONT]

Il en met partout et à l'arrache dans ses textes  ::o:

----------


## Aun

qqqqqqqqqqqui pour relever les caractères écrits en petit?

----------


## col vert

c'est peut-être con ce que je vais demander, mais imaginons qu'un écrivain par exemple décide de rédiger une œuvre parlant de vos exploit (le narrateur étant l'écrivain).
Quelques années plus tard, un producteur hollywoodien trouve ce livre formidable et l'adapte à l'écran.
Télécharger le reflet de sa vie est-il un acte de piratage?
ouais je sais ça fait très matrix tout ça. est-ce que je dois payer ma femme quand je rêve d'elle? ou bien devrais-je attendre que ma bite tourne un film porno avec le cul de ma femme pour manger une pomme?
canard starkiller

----------


## sissi

Juste pour faire chier le système et parce que j'y pensais y a pas très longtemps : la contrefaçon/reproduction d'un titre de musique est établie comment ?? J'entends par la, qu'un type qui se fait gauler pour un film, qui se mange une perquisition, et que pendant celle ci, on découvre 10 000 mp3 sur son dur :

Comment l'agent doit il procéder pour prouver que tel mp3 correspond bien à tel titre ?? Le tag, le nom du fichier suffit, ou faut il vérifier un à un chaque mp3, en l'écoutant et en le comparant au titre "officiel ? Parce que dans ce cas la, si je mets un titre qui ne correspond pas au titre de base, comment l'agent peut il affirmer que tel titre est piraté ?? Le coup de la voiture maquillé après un braquage, mvoyez ?? 

Ensuite,  le stockage d'un film: je suis un fou, je télécharge, et pour emmerder mon bon policier, je coupe le titre du film au montage, je l'encode dans un autre format , de avi en mp4 par exemple, j'édite le titre, et je sauvegarde. Comment un agent peut prouver que telle copie correspond bien à tel film ??  Juste avec l'historique de mon IP ?? Hors, je ne pense pas que le fichier découvert sur mon dur correspondra avec celui que j'ai DL. Le poids sera différent. Hors pour prouver quelque chose, il faut une preuve tangible ?

----------


## chaosdémon

"l’exception de copie privée n’est pas applicable au téléchargement, le but de l’utilisation du logiciel P2P étant justement le partage et l’échange de fichiers entre internautes constituant un réseau."

Est ce que la cour reconnaitrait l'exception de la copie privé pour un site de téléchargement direct?
Car apparemment elle ne parle que du p2p dans cet arret.

----------


## Qwerty

+1 Sissi...

----------


## sissi

> +1 Sissi...


Ouais. Je sens que Grand Maître prépare sa valise du week end à la va vite afin ne pas répondre à ces questions capillotractées qui lui pourriraient son samedi/dimanche...  :^_^:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> "l’exception de copie privée n’est pas applicable au téléchargement, le but de l’utilisation du logiciel P2P étant justement le partage et l’échange de fichiers entre internautes constituant un réseau."
> 
> Est ce que la cour reconnaitrait l'exception de la copie privé pour un site de téléchargement direct?
> Car apparemment elle ne parle que du p2p dans cet arret.


Non. La Cour ne parle que de P2P parce que dans l'affaire il s'agit de limewire, un logiciel de P2P. Soyez certain qu'elle dirait la même chose pour un site de direct download, ce n'est pas une copie privée, rapport au cercle de famille toussa, j'en ai déjà pas mal parlé. 

Sinon, pour les perqs, disons que oui bien sur, il est évident que si la police n'a pas vérifié fichier par fichier qu'il s'agit bien de la bonne musique/vidéo, y'a matière à se défendre si les fichiers considérés comme contrefaisant sont en fait des fichiers de toi chantant sous la douche. Cependant, ne perd pas de vue que, dans le cas d'une perquisition, le disque dur est en général récupéré et détenu par la police. Si tu dis mensongèrement que non non non, le fichier Michael Jackson HIStory est en fait un fichier de toi en train de chanter sous ta douche les tubes de michael, ben ça sera vérifié. Et puisque tu as menti, ça ne t'amènera pas bien loin.

----------


## louve76

> "l’exception de copie privée n’est pas applicable au téléchargement, le but de l’utilisation du logiciel P2P étant justement le partage et l’échange de fichiers entre internautes constituant un réseau."
> 
> Est ce que la cour reconnaitrait l'exception de la copie privé pour un site de téléchargement direct?
> Car apparemment elle ne parle que du p2p dans cet arret.


Pour qu'il y ait copie privée, il faudra déjà prouver qu'on détient le support original qui a servi à faire la copie. En outre et conformément à l'arrêt Mulholland Drive,  le support en question ne devra pas avoir de systeme anti copie.

----------


## sissi

> Sinon, pour les perqs, disons que oui bien sur, il est évident que si la police n'a pas vérifié fichier par fichier qu'il s'agit bien de la bonne musique/vidéo, y'a matière à se défendre si les fichiers considérés comme contrefaisant sont en fait des fichiers de toi chantant sous la douche. Cependant, ne perd pas de vue que, dans le cas d'une perquisition, le disque dur est en général récupéré et détenu par la police. Si tu dis mensongèrement que non non non, le fichier Michael Jackson HIStory est en fait un fichier de toi en train de chanter sous ta douche les tubes de michael, ben ça sera vérifié. Et puisque tu as menti, ça ne t'amènera pas bien loin.


Merchi pour ta réponse.

Pour chanter sous la douche, on paye pas de droit à la Sacem au fait, surtout si je m'enregistre ??  ::ninja::

----------


## louve76

> Non. La Cour ne parle que de P2P parce que dans l'affaire il s'agit de limewire, un logiciel de P2P. Soyez certain qu'elle dirait la même chose pour un site de direct download, ce n'est pas une copie privée, rapport au cercle de famille toussa, j'en ai déjà pas mal parlé. 
> 
> Sinon, pour les perqs, disons que oui bien sur, il est évident que si la police n'a pas vérifié fichier par fichier qu'il s'agit bien de la bonne musique/vidéo, y'a matière à se défendre si les fichiers considérés comme contrefaisant sont en fait des fichiers de toi chantant sous la douche. Cependant, ne perd pas de vue que, dans le cas d'une perquisition, le disque dur est en général récupéré et détenu par la police. Si tu dis mensongèrement que non non non, le fichier Michael Jackson HIStory est en fait un fichier de toi en train de chanter sous ta douche les tubes de michael, ben ça sera vérifié. Et puisque tu as menti, ça ne t'amènera pas bien loin.




Pour autant, on ne pourra que souligner le temps que cela pourra mettre, ainsi que le coût (il me semble à la charge de l'ayant droit) avant d'arriver à une condamnation définitive. Et en cela les Hadopis n'apportent rien de plus que ce qu'il y avait avant.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Article trés interessant, mais assez illisible sur le site, les paragraphes ne sont pas tres bien reproduits.
Une fois sur le forum ca va.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est sûr que Hadopi est juste un moyen de plus, ce n'est pas une substitution.....

Le fait que Hadopi se mette en place n'exclut pas les perquisitions à l'ancienne.

Mais bon, avec la mise en place des p2p cryptés, des vpn, des proxys, du direct download, faut être un peu neu-neu pour continuer à utiliser des logiciels comme lime wire sans aucune protection.....

Pour le direct dl , certes le jugement serait le même, cependant c'est quant même un poil plus difficile de repérer l'IP d'un téléchargeur, car il faudrait obtenir auprès d'un tribunal étranger les logs de rapidshare ou megauploads par exemple, et ça c'est pas gagné, à moins d'une grosse concertation policière internationale......

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rapidshare c'est allemand.

Donc je pense qu'a mon avis ça doit pas être bien difficile a récupéré.(Voir l'affaire Metallica et Rapidshare).

Le vrai problème c'est surtout qu'avec ce système on ne peut pas mettre assez d'enquêteur face a toute les adresses ip.

Ok c'est traçable mais ça prend tout de même beaucoup de temps tout ça.

----------


## mescalin

> C'est sûr que Hadopi est juste un moyen de plus, ce n'est pas une substitution.....
> 
> Le fait que Hadopi se mette en place n'exclut pas les perquisitions à l'ancienne.
> 
> Mais bon, avec la mise en place des p2p cryptés, des vpn, des proxys, du direct download, faut être un peu neu-neu pour continuer à utiliser des logiciels comme lime wire sans aucune protection.....
> 
> Pour le direct dl , certes le jugement serait le même, cependant c'est quant même un poil plus difficile de repérer l'IP d'un téléchargeur, car il faudrait obtenir auprès d'un tribunal étranger les logs de rapidshare ou megauploads par exemple, et ça c'est pas gagné, à moins d'une grosse concertation policière internationale......


J'imagine que le fait de mettre à disposition doit également s'apparenter à du recel et que du coup c'est plus les usagers de p2p et les gros posters de MU/RS/NG qui sont dans le colimateur, surtout avec la banalisation du cryptage.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Merchi pour ta réponse.
> 
> Pour chanter sous la douche, on paye pas de droit à la Sacem au fait, surtout si je m'enregistre ??


Hum...Tant que tu ne diffuses pas ton oeuvre....




> Article trés interessant, mais assez illisible sur le site, les paragraphes ne sont pas tres bien reproduits.
> Une fois sur le forum ca va.


Ah ? Je vais voir le responsable. Half ? HALF ? Zut, c'est vrai qu'il est à Taïwan maintenant...

----------


## Nilsou

De ce brillant article on retient qu'il faut tous installer une hot key de formatage sur son PC  ::rolleyes:: .

Ou mettre le disque dur au micro onde...

----------


## M0zArT

> qqqqqqqqqqqui pour relever les caractères écrits en petit?


_dit si bien j là à moins que ce ne soit G P l t G ni er au e e_
Qu'est ce que ça peut bien cacher comme message caché ?  :tired:

----------


## mescalin

C'était pas sheraff qu'avait parlé d'un de ses potes confronté aux autorités à ce sujet, étonné que la maréchaussée ne s'intéresse pas au contenu des disques mais uniquement au contenu gravé sur CD/DVD ?

---------- Post ajouté à 16h49 ----------




> _dit si bien j là à moins que ce ne soit G P l t G ni er au e e_
> Qu'est ce que ça peut bien cacher comme message caché ?


Avec le bon algo ça te donne un clé seven ultimate  :tired:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Moi la seule réaction que me procure cet article est "Que peut bien aller foutre Grand Maitre B dans un endroit comme le Pouchkin"  ::O:

----------


## TEMP

> Merchi pour ta réponse.
> 
> Pour chanter sous la douche, on paye pas de droit à la Sacem au fait, surtout si je m'enregistre ??


Je crois qu'il s'agit là du _droit de représentation_, défini comme "la communication de l'oeuvre au public par un procédé quelconque".
A savoir ; récitation publique, exécution lyrique, représentation dramatique, présentation publique, projection publique et même télédiffusion.
Si tu es tout seul dans la s.d.b. pas de problème. Par contre, si un membre de ta famille ( ou ta voisine de palier) se brosse les dents aux même moment, il y a bien communication d'une oeuvre protégée au public, même si ce public est en robe de chambre...

Nan en fait, ça pourrait faire peur mais le législateur a prévu de borner le droit exclusif des auteurs : "une fois l'oeuvre divulguée", l'auteur ne peut interdire "les représentations privées et gratuites effectuées exclusivement dans un cercle de famille". Donc, aucun problème pour la voisine, sauf si ta douche se trouve sur le palier... ( ::huh:: )
 Sifflote donc la Paimpolaise en public et paf ! te voilà contrefacteur aux yeux du législateur  ::P:

----------


## sissi

Je chante sous la douche devant mes voisins.  :Cigare:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Moi la seule réaction que me procure cet article est "Que peut bien aller foutre Grand Maitre B dans un endroit comme le Pouchkin"


Mmmm...Quelqu'un a compris le jeu de mot au fait ?

----------


## Anton

:tired:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah ça me fait plaisir ! Je me suis même enquiquiné à trouver une citation de lui qui puisse faire un jeu de mot avec ip....

----------


## Anton

Heureusement qu'il y a des gens avec de la culture, ici  :tired:  
(Mais c'est vrai que tes articles sont du bonheur à lire, ça change de l'aridité coutumière du milieu).

----------


## col vert

:-)
grand maitre o B LAN
rendez vous jeudi sur M6
lol

----------


## Ördek

> Mmmm...Quelqu'un a compris le jeu de mot au fait ?


Alexandre Pouchkine! Le poète et romancier! (russe, mais c'est évident)



J'ai honte, mais google me l'a dit...  ::unsure::  Mais au moins ça me disait quelque chose avant!

Edit : Arf, beaucoup trop long à réagir, overgrilled
Edit 2 : Ah ouais, y avait une deuxième page, du coup je me couvre de honte :/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui ! Mais attention le jeu de mot est double hein, l'or, l'ip, toussa...

----------


## col vert

le silence est d'or
les mot'tus et bouche cousu
;-)
vive les canards

----------


## SAYA

> Oui ! Mais attention le jeu de mot est double hein, l'or, l'ip, toussa...


Tiré de _l'Or et l'Epée_ mais surtout il pratiquait avec excellence l'escrime ! Et pourtant s'il se bat en duel... il ne périt pas par l'Epée :-)))

----------


## Baron

> Bien fait pour sa gueule, l'avait qu'a pas pirater !!


Alors oui et non.

Ce qui me fait toujours plus fulminer en ce bas monde, c'est que révolution ou pas, c'est toujours la lutte du pot de terre contre le pot de fer. 

Dieu sait qu'avant les histoires de téléchargement illégaux, il y a toujours eu des griefs soulevés par les majors, qui ont pour certains influencé la loi, et jamais aucun des consommateurs ou presque, appelés à casquer indéfiniment - les Sisyphes de la vache à lait - n'a pu faire correctement entendre sa voix. 

Le fait est qu'a chaque changement de support, musical ou video, répondant à l'évolution technologique, on soit obliger de raquer comme si on avait jamais acquis préalablement l'œuvre, ça n'a jamais ému qui que ce soit. Mais par contre, alors même que ladite oeuvre n'aurait eu aucune chance d'être acquittée par autant de personnes par lesquelles a été entendue ou vue, que quelqu'un puisse la diffuser à autrui devient un délit majeur.

Perso, je suis contre le piratage (surtout pour les jeux d'ailleurs). Mais ça serait bien que dans le camp "d'en face", ils commencent à se poser des questions sur la juste rémunération des artistes (1,3 millions d'euros pour Grégoire en 2009 - plus que ce que je peux espérer en une vie de boulot - au nom de quoi, bordel??) et des intermédiaires (M. Nègre, si vous nous lisez...). Idem au cinéma. On tape sur les traders et j'entends que Depp pourrait toucher _55 millions de dollars_ (!!!) pour le prochain "Pirates des Caraïbes". La crise, c'est que pour les pauvres...

----------


## col vert

bien vu le baron, moi aussi je veux qu'on me paye des millions de cannettes à chaque fois que je pirate des trésors cachés.
canard enfoui

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi ce qui me fait un peu chier c'est qu'il m'arrive par exemple d'entendre une belle merde a la radio, a en faire des parodies pour le compte de l'armée, ou a montrer ce bel étron a tout le monde que je connais qui n'écoute plus la radio (genre ma femme) tellement que c'est de la deurm.

Un exemple la chanson de "l'assassinphonie" de Mozart l'opéra rock (rien que de le taper, j'en chiale)Je dis a ma femme "Putain y'a un truc moisi qui passe en boucle a la radio tu l'as pas entendu ? Attend bouge pas je te le télécharge vite fait et je fout ça sur le poste qu'on rigole un coup, j'ai écris une merde dessus." Et me voila en train de télécharger illégalement pour faire écouter cette daube qui me ronge le cortex et qui avec deux, trois coups dans le cornet fais rire toutes ma troupe à table quand je me moque du truc.

J'allais tout de même pas acheter ça ou attendre que ça passe a la radio pour en rigoler deux fois dessus.

Et là après le méfait je me suis dis "Putain un jour je vais me faire toper par les flics pour avoir télécharger un truc pareille la honte".
C'est effacé au bout d'une semaine le temps de faire rire la populace mais n'empêche que je me vois mal défendre ça un jour devant tribunal "C'était pour me foutre de ça gueule monsieur le juge".

Ces lois commence a me faire peur, payé pour un truc qu'on aurait jamais voulu brrrr.

----------


## mataral

Ok, notre honorable assermenté a fait son brin d'enquête de manière efficace, avec des outils simples, et mis en évidence l'indélicatesse de l'IP de Najat.

Mais quand même :
- D'une part, on parle de LimeWire là, P2P à l'ancienne s'il en est, avec dossiers de partage, upload 24/24 et IP par fichier.
- D'autre part, tout le travail démarre d'une requête Iminem, et d'une bonne pioche sur le vainqueur Cyrille. Ce qui nous fait *un* artiste parmi les milliers sur terre, et *une* IP parmi des milliers sur ce fichier.

Donc là, sans déconner, y a vraiment pas de quoi se sentir inquiété.


Je ne suis pas un expert en techno réseau, donc ma question est la suivante : Par quel bougre d'outillage les assermentés d'HADOPI2 ou les employés de Thierry Lhermitte vont-ils arriver à ce même résultat avec un simple truc comme bitTorrent, niveau de techno à peine supérieur à Limewire ?  ::huh:: 
BT ça découpe les fichiers, ça pioche des bouts dans tous les sens, ça cesse de partager très vite après le download, et ça décentralise de plus en plus.

Bref, avec BT, c'est pas comme si on pouvait faire Click droit - "Afficher les vilains qui uploadent ce fichier". 

Ou alors si ??
 ::O:

----------


## manudrz

bien joué le voisin Fougerais :/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ok, notre honorable assermenté a fait son brin d'enquête de manière efficace, avec des outils simples, et mis en évidence l'indélicatesse de l'IP de Najat.
> 
> Mais quand même :
> - D'une part, on parle de LimeWire là, P2P à l'ancienne s'il en est, avec dossiers de partage, upload 24/24 et IP par fichier.
> - D'autre part, tout le travail démarre d'une requête Iminem, et d'une bonne pioche sur le vainqueur Cyrille. Ce qui nous fait *un* artiste parmi les milliers sur terre, et *une* IP parmi des milliers sur ce fichier.
> 
> Donc là, sans déconner, y a vraiment pas de quoi se sentir inquiété.
> 
> 
> ...


Tout d'abord bienvenu à toi; et ensuite, pour te répondre en un mot: si. Quand tu downloades un fichier sur BT, tu fais partie d'un noeud de downloaders/uploaders et les adresses ip des "peers" sont tous affichés. Raison pour laquelle les députés se sont tant excités sur l'adresse ip et sur les P2P. Non parce qu'en revanche, les newsgroups, à ma connaissance ne font pas apparaître l'adresse ip ni non plus les sites de direct download (ni les channels d'IRC et je me demande si c'est pas aussi caché sur DC++). Dans tous ces cas il doit être possible d'obtenir l'adresse ip mais c'est nettement plus long/plus compliqué (surtout si on ajoute une dimension internationale au pb, genre, un site ou un serveur à l'étranger) que pour du P2P.

----------


## col vert

Ca va se finir avec des réseaux de pirates qui se regrouperont sur des forums privés avec ensuite la mise en place de serveurs ftp par exemple (avec des tonnes de fichiers).
Ou bien de soi-disant pirates qui seront en réalité totalement public, on appelle ça la télé.
C'est comme le shit et l'alcool, pour l'un l'ombre et les flics, pour l'autre la lumière...et les flics.
à la fin tous les chemins mènent à rome avec ses flics plus ou moins corrompus, ses gangs mafieux et le vatican.
IPX xx

----------


## mescalin

> Tout d'abord bienvenu à toi; et ensuite, pour te répondre en un mot: si. Quand tu downloades un fichier sur BT, tu fais partie d'un noeud de downloaders/uploaders et les adresses ip des "peers" sont tous affichés. Raison pour laquelle les députés se sont tant excités sur l'adresse ip et sur les P2P. Non parce qu'en revanche, les newsgroups, à ma connaissance ne font pas apparaître l'adresse ip ni non plus les sites de direct download (ni les channels d'IRC et je me demande si c'est pas aussi caché sur DC++). Dans tous ces cas il doit être possible d'obtenir l'adresse ip mais c'est nettement plus long/plus compliqué (surtout si on ajoute une dimension internationale au pb, genre, un site ou un serveur à l'étranger) que pour du P2P.


Surtout que maintenant les abos newsgroups proposent tous une connexion cryptée SSL. Et que c'est du ddl, sans notion de partage, de mise à disposition, donc. A moins que cette nuance ait été évacuée lors des différentes MAJ, mais il me semble que c'était jusqu'à présent surtout cela qui était reproché aux personnes incriminées. D'ailleurs, du fait qu'ils demandent un abonnement afin d'accéder aux serveurs où sont stockés les fichiers, ce serait plutôt eux qui seraient les recéleurs, du coup, non ?

Sinon, petit détail qui a son importance : afin d'établir une "preuve", l'IP incriminée ne doit-elle pas être liée à une adresse MAC du modem utilisé afin de pouvoir faire le lien avec un objet "physique", une facture et donc un propriétaire, ou l'IP seule suffit-elle ?

----------


## Darkjmfr

Une adresse MAC n'est pas forcément unique et peut se falsifier... En conséquence, c'est tout aussi valable qu'une IP. Nos députés n'en sont pas là et semblent se satisfaire de l'IP même si le conseil constitutionnel leur a déjà fait quelques remarques sur le sujet.

----------


## mescalin

> Une adresse MAC n'est pas forcément unique et peut se falsifier...


Ouais enfin j'imagine que ça demande quand même plus de skillz que pour une IP. Et puis c'était surtout d'un point de vue procédure, ça permets de faire du lien entre du virtuel et du physique.

----------


## fitfat

Mataral>Y a que les Darknets et les connexions proxy/vpn qui permettent de masquer l'IP (avec le proxy, faut tout de même se méfier, TCP/IP lui permet de renseigné un champs avec l'IP source de la requête).

mescalin>Une adresse MAC n'est pas plus compliqué à falsifier que de flasher le BIOS de sa carte-mère. Une IP est très facile à falsifier mais assez complexe à utiliser efficacement.

En revanche, ce qui m'éberlue, c'est que cet agent ne se soit contenté que d'une seule IP. Pourquoi n'a-t-il pas noté toutes les IPs françaises renvoyées par la recherche ?
Accessoirement, j'aurais vérifié si l'agent assermenté avait bien une licence de Visual Route et de [feu] Kerio Personal Firewall. Ces 2 logiciels étant gratuits uniquement dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle  ::siffle::

----------


## nattyebola

Limewire ... l'agent assermenté qui va se balader sur le réseau Gnutella pour pourrir la vie des derniers résistants du vrai P2P. Ca me rend triste, je préfèrerais, quitte à briser la vie de quelqu'un pour des mp3, que ca touche les leecherz qui utilisent megaupload and co.
Je ne veux pas la mort du peer2peer, c'est ce qui est arrivé de mieux à internet.
Force est de constater que l'état n'est pas du même avis, alors, une fois n'est pas coutume hein, je m'en bas les ouuuuuuu

Ps/édit : une fois de plus eminem a ruiné la vie d'un pov gars  ::P:

----------


## col vert

enfin tout ça pour dire que internet à encore de beaux jours devant lui (sachant que des petits obelix yen a pleins maintenant).
Mais au font le vrai problème, c'est le côté passif du spectateur.
Le vrai combat c'est de donner envie de créer et pas seulement de chopper des rondelles de cd

----------


## Nieur

Un truc que je pige pas, c'est que pour constater l'infraction (l'infraction étant la mise à disposition d'autrui de fichiers protégés), il faut SOI MEME se mettre en infraction : quand tu télécharges un fichier par P2P, tu mets toi-même à disposition (pendant le téléchargement) le fichier, ou des petits bouts de fichier. Donc *le "monsieur SACEM" se met hors-la-loi ?*

*Il me semblait qu'on ne pouvait pas se servir d'une preuve recueillie illégalement ?* A moins que l'agent assermenté dispose d'une autorisation par la SACEM de diffuser les oeuvres qu'il veut rechercher ? Auquel cas il suffirait de télécharger chez lui uniquement  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Il faut préciser tout d'abord  qu'un agent assermenté de la Sacem (dont, on ne le précisera jamais  assez, le nom vient de ce qu'un artiste, ça s'aime) a constaté que de  vilains internautes y faisaient rien qu'à mettre à disposition du public  sur l'internet multimédia 2.0, sans autorisation, des oeuvres  musicales. Cet agent assermenté a ainsi ouvert une session sur le  logiciel LIME WIRE et a ...




Il était assermenté par la SACEM qui lui a donné tous les droits. Ce recueil de preuves est loin de me paraitre illégal...

----------


## Baron

Il y a la loi et l'esprit de la loi. On peut pas taxer le dit agent d'avoir voulu accéder au fichier pour en profiter illégalement. Faut pas pousser la trisaïeule dans les herbes urticantes, non plus...

----------


## Nieur

Pourtant, il me semble qu'en France on peut pas faire comme aux states : une jolie fliquette qui fait le tapin pour chopper des mecs en flagrant déli de clientèle.
Et le délit ici n'est pas dans le fait d'accéder, mais de partager.
Un flic "assermenté par la sacem" peut il vendre de la drogue pour choper des consommateurs ? Ou plutôt "un buraliste assermenté par la SEITA peut il vendre des cigarettes contrefaites à 3€ le paquet pour choper des fraudeurs ?"

----------


## Baron

Je ne connais pas ma loi américaine sur le bout des doigts et je ne me fonderai pas sur ce que je vois à la téloche pour en tirer une vraie connaissance mais en France, le coup de la fausse prostitué ne marchera au motif que l'activité n'est pas illégale. Par contre la vente de dope simulée pour choper des revendeurs, ça arrive. 

Il faut juger l'acte selon l'esprit de la loi, pas au sens strict du texte (ce qui fait tout le sel de la jurisprudence selon les interprétation des juges d'un tribunal à l'autre)

Et encore ici, c'est un cas encore plus particulier car la transgression est minimale et en porte aucun préjudice (pas comme pourrait en porter une vente de drogue à un quidam en attendant de toper la bonne cible) puisque l'agent n'a pas l'intention de télécharger illégalement ; il s'agit seulement du moyen d'acter le délit. Quel juge censé irait refuser la démonstration au motif que l'acte de l'agent est répréhensible? (enfin, répréhensible...)

Un jour, si j'ai cinq minutes, je ferai un exposé sur les arguments que peuvent avancer certains fraudeurs quand ils se font attraper la main dans le sac pour venir contester les éléments de preuves sur fondement pseudo-juridiques...  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre la vente de dope simulée pour choper des revendeurs, ça arrive.


Je crois que non.

Sinon, je vote Wobak. Par contre, le gars de la SACEM n'aurait pas pu relever les IP de gens qui téléchargeaient des films ou des logiciels. Vu que la SACEM n'a les droits que sur la musique. Je me trompe ?


La question du contenu des fichiers m'interpelle (si je renomme l'enregistrement de moi sous la douche en "Britney Spears - One more Time.mp3").
Qu'est-ce qui empêche les gens de créer plein de fichiers avec les noms de contenus protégés, une taille identique, puis de les échanger en P2P ? HADOPI se retrouverait spammé d'adresses IP qui au final ne correspondent pas à téléchargements illégaux...
Il n'y aura probablement pas de vérification d'intégrité du fichier (md5, etc), ou alors ça veut dire qu'il suffirait de ré-encoder pour devenir invisible aux yeux de big brother...

----------


## Darkjmfr

Moui et comment tu vas choisir lequel est le bon, toi l'utilisateur ? ça me rappelle les téléchargements où l'on se retrouve avec un porno à la place d'un film. Sauf que Robert qui chante sous la douche c'est moins glamour et ça perd vite son utilité...

----------


## Neo_13

> Moui et comment tu vas choisir lequel est le bon, toi l'utilisateur ? ça me rappelle les téléchargements où l'on se retrouve avec un porno à la place d'un film. Sauf que Robert qui chante sous la douche c'est moins glamour et ça perd vite son utilité...


Rien qu'à cette réplique, on sait que t'es arrivé sur internet tardivement.

"On" n'a pas attendu emule pour pouvoir échanger des fichiers. Ben "on" refera à l'ancienne.

"On" est un pronom impersonnel en français et merci à ceux qui ont connu l'avant P2P de ne pas détailler.

EDIT : maintenant, le résultat y sera, ils auront pété le thermomètre pour guérir la fievre.

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Y aura tout de même un téléchargement de données suffisamment important pour qu'un logiciel puisse "reconnaitre" le son ou l'image. Une fois cela établie, tu note toutes les IPs françaises qui leech/seed ce fichier précis (pour la musiques, ça risque d'être rapidement nawak vu la quantité de fichiers pour un même titre).
Après, pour les archives, va savoir.

----------


## Darkjmfr

Je traine sur internet depuis 97, j'avoue ne pas avoir passé ma vie à chercher à y échanger des fichiers (il y a des moyens très simples et beaucoup plus discrets que de passer par internet), pourtant je crois savoir ce que sont un XDCC, les newsgroups ou un site de DDL. Mais là on parlait d'échange ou de peer to peer.

En restant stricto sensu (merci) sur les notions d'échange ou de peer to peer, même si vous vous communiquez les liens des "bons" fichiers dans un groupe restreint (forum, mailing list, site à accès contrôlé), d'une part vous perdez les nombreuses sources potentielles qui font l'intérêt du peer to peer, et rien n'empêche un quelconque agent assermenté de se faire passer pour kevin, 13 ans, qui cherche le dernier Rihanna. Vous connaissez IRL tous vos contacts sur internet ?
En plus vous pouvez mettre autant de fichiers leurres que vous voulez, si personne ne les télécharge, ils sont suffisamment intelligents pour ne pas s'y intéresser.
C'est pour ça que je trouve que la proposition de LaVaBo n'est pas une solution. Pour moi le peer to peer sans risque, c'est le crypté et anonyme. Sinon dès qu'un agent sacem ou autre récupère un bon lien, ça fait des morts.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est pour ça que je trouve que la proposition de LaVaBo n'est pas une solution. Pour moi le peer to peer sans risque, c'est le crypté et anonyme. Sinon dès qu'un agent sacem ou autre récupère un bon lien, ça fait des morts.


Hé, je ne cherche pas de "solution" pour télécharger du contenu protégé hein.

Je m'interroge sur la difficulté et le périmètre de la surveillance et les moyens des ayant-droits. Parce que ça n'a encore rien de clair.

----------


## Darkjmfr

Ok, j'ai divergé  :;): 
Comme tu dis, rien de clair ce qui laisse de grosses libertés à qui veut les prendre.

----------


## mescalin

> Ok, j'ai divergé


Un propriétaire terrien !  ::o: 

ça doit être pascal negre qui essaye de nous pièger  :tired:

----------


## gabonis

Bonjour à vous,

Je tape l'incruste dans votre discussion car je n'ai pas réussi à en créer une nouvelle  ::rolleyes:: 
De surf en surf, je suis arrivée sur votre forum et tout particulièrement sur ce fil, qui m'apporte peut-être un début de réponse mais pas de solution. Je vous expose mon problème qui est une assez bonne illustration du sujet. Vous aurez peut-être une réponse à ce qui me taquine depuis plusieurs jours :

Dernièrement j'ai reçu un mail d'un site de téléchargement (j'y aurait un compte et un pseudo ...) me signalant que je ne me suis pas connectée chez eux depuis longtemps, qu'ils en sont trés tristes etc ... mais je ne me souviens pas m'y être inscrite.
Donc je répond à ce mail en demandant un complément d'infos mais mon message est rejeté par "Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender". 
Je vais donc sur le site :
1) Pour contacter l'administrateur, il faut être connecté.
2) j'essaye de me connecter avec le pseudo et psw identique, ca ne marche pas.
3) Je demande un renvoi de mon psw en donnant mon @ mail (j'ai trois @ mail, donc je le tente 3 fois). Elle ne sont pas connues ...
4) je tente de créer un nouveau compte mais j'ai une réponse qui me laisse perplexe :" il y a déjà 2 comptes créés avec cette @ IP - vous ne pouvez pas en créer d'autre"  ::rolleyes:: 
Aprés avoir parcouru votre forum et tout particulièrement le post sur le crakage des wifi je me demande si je n'en serait pas victime... Ce qui ne m'explique pas comment ce site a pu avoir mon adresse mail...
J'ai fait ma crise de parano et j'ai revu tous les blocage de port, scanné mon pc (spybot, avast free, malwarebytes) mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Quel conseil pour savoir le comment du pourquoi ?
Merci de vos réponses.
gabonis

----------


## Nieur

- Es-tu connecté à Internet avec une adresse IP fixe ?
- Depuis longtemps ?
- Si quelqu'un a pu utiliser ton wifi à ton insu, il n'a probablement pas utilisé TA boite mail pour créer un compte pour télécharger. A la limite, il aurait utilisé ta connexion pour le faire, mais avec son propre compte.

En conclusion, tu as probablement été spammée "à l'aveugle", et maintenant les bad boys possèdent 3 adresses mail valides (et récentes).

Si tu as un doute sur ta connexion wifi, n'hésite pas à changer la clef wifi. Ca peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## gabonis

> - Es-tu connecté à Internet avec une adresse IP fixe ?
> - Depuis longtemps ?
> - Si quelqu'un a pu utiliser ton wifi à ton insu, il n'a probablement pas utilisé TA boite mail pour créer un compte pour télécharger. A la limite, il aurait utilisé ta connexion pour le faire, mais avec son propre compte.
> 
> En conclusion, tu as probablement été spammée "à l'aveugle", et maintenant les bad boys possèdent 3 adresses mail valides (et récentes).
> 
> Si tu as un doute sur ta connexion wifi, n'hésite pas à changer la clef wifi. Ca peut pas faire de mal.


Merci de ta réponse.
Oui cette connection wifi a au moins 3 ans. Et je me connecte sur internet avec (c'est mon portable). Je crois que c'est une IP fixe ... enfin j'imagine car dés que j'entend parler de réseau, de passerelle etc j'ai des vapeurs car je n'y comprends rien.
je vais aller changer la clé illico... purée !! ca m'explique pourquoi depuis quelques jours je suis envahie sur les 3 adresse de mails qui veulent me vendre des montres ou du viagra  ::|: 
Merci encore

----------


## Erokh

Et oui, tu t'es fait eu.
Un conseil d'ordre général au passage: si tu ne sais pas d'où viens un mail, si tu sais pertinemment que tu n'as jamais été sur le site dont parle le mail, alors contente-toi de le foutre (le mail) à la poubelle sans aller chercher plus loin, car c'est un spam  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et oui, tu t'es fait eu.
> Un conseil d'ordre général au passage: si tu ne sais pas d'où viens un mail, si tu sais pertinemment que tu n'as jamais été sur le site dont parle le mail, alors contente-toi de le foutre (le mail) à la poubelle sans aller chercher plus loin, car c'est un spam


En gros, ne surtout pas répondre, pour ne pas confirmer que les adresses où tu as reçu le mail sont valides. Sinon, tu vas bouffer tout le spam que l'expéditeur du premier mail a sous la main.

----------


## gabonis

> Et oui, tu t'es fait eu.
> Un conseil d'ordre général au passage: si tu ne sais pas d'où viens un mail, si tu sais pertinemment que tu n'as jamais été sur le site dont parle le mail, alors contente-toi de le foutre (le mail) à la poubelle sans aller chercher plus loin, car c'est un spam


C'est ce que je fais en général, mais là je me suis faite eu biscotte j'ai été interpelée par un pseudo que j'ai utilisé sur d'autres forums... ca aussi ca m'intrigue...
merci

---------- Post ajouté à 22h06 ----------




> En gros, ne surtout pas répondre, pour ne pas confirmer que les adresses où tu as reçu le mail sont valides. Sinon, tu vas bouffer tout le spam que l'expéditeur du premier mail a sous la main.


ca pour en bouffer  :B):

----------


## SAYA

@Gabonis : 
"j'ai été interpelée par un pseudo que j'ai utilisé sur d'autres forums... "  :B): 
Même chose pour moi, mais la prudence _mère protectrice_  ::P:  m'a dicté direct spam et dossier vidé illico
je dois dire que ça m'intrigue aussi

----------


## Erokh

> C'est ce que je fais en général, mais là je me suis faite eu biscotte j'ai été interpelée par un pseudo que j'ai utilisé sur d'autres forums... ca aussi ca m'intrigue...
> merci
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 22h06 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ca pour en bouffer


Bah tu sais, moi j'ai carrément eu droit à mes nom, prénom, à  ceux d'un collègue de promo, et au début de mon numéro de telephone, donc bon...
Mais ouais au bout d'un moment ça peut commence ça devenir flippant

----------


## Jeckhyl

Même si on le fait tous, le fait d'effacer un message de spam ne peut-il révéler en lui-même que la boîte est active ?

----------


## fitfat

Non, y a pas de raison. Tu reçois un email pour t'avertir qu'un contact a virer un de tes mails de sa boite ?  :;): 

En revanche, le fait que l'adresse spammé ne renvoi pas d'erreur indique que l'adresse existe.

----------


## Neo_13

> Non, y a pas de raison. Tu reçois un email pour t'avertir qu'un contact a virer un de tes mails de sa boite ? 
> 
> En revanche, le fait que l'adresse spammé ne renvoi pas d'erreur indique que l'adresse existe.


Ouais, c'est hyper commode ça comme présupposé. Du coup tu places soigneusement tes spamtrap, et dès qu'un mec envoie un mail sur l'une d'entre elles, plutôt que de lui renvoyer "l'adresse existe pas connard", tu blacklist son ip directement dans le parefeu. Comme ça, c'est torché, pour lui, tu as disparu du net. Et inversement.

----------


## fitfat

Neo_13>Trop bourrin. Pour peu que ce soit une pov'lucette infecté par un spambot, non seulement elle risque de changer d'IP tous les 24H mais, dans le cas contraire, pour peu que son fils soit un de tes contacts, ben tu le blacklist au passage.

----------


## Neo_13

> Neo_13>Trop bourrin. Pour peu que ce soit une pov'lucette infecté par un spambot, non seulement elle risque de changer d'IP tous les 24H mais, dans le cas contraire, pour peu que son fils soit un de tes contacts, ben tu le blacklist au passage.


24h, c'est en général la durée de vie d'une entrée dans la blacklist.
Et lucette n'envoie pas de mails légitimes, c'est orange qui le fait pour elle. Du coup, si je la blackliste, je ne reçois plus ses mails en tant que spambot (qui se sert de sa machine comme serveur smtp, principe du spambot), sans préjudice à recevoir ses mails légitimes qui eux sont envoyés par le smtp orange (ou hotmail, gmail, n'importe quel FAI).

----------


## fitfat

24H de durée de vie, pour une IP fixe, c'est pas moins contraignant.
Les mails ne sont pas la seule forme de contacte par internet que tu peux avoir avec Lucette.

----------


## Neo_13

> 24H de durée de vie, pour une IP fixe, c'est pas moins contraignant.


J'ai un mail par jour à encaisser par l'émetteur... trop dur !



> Les mails ne sont pas la seule forme de contacte par internet que tu peux avoir avec Lucette.


Oui et ?
T'as d'autres formes de contacts avec tata lucette qui passent par le protocole SMTP sur le port 25 ? 

T'es sûr de savoir de quoi tu parles ?

----------


## fitfat

En même temps, si tu bloque le SMTP sur le 25, tu vas seulement bloquer les mails que tu envois. En revanche, le pop sur le 110 et/ou l'imap sur le 145, je suis déjà plus d'accord. Néanmoins, le filtrage protocolaire est pas super fiable non plus. Mais bon, j'admets que y a pas beaucoup de logiciel qui utilise le port 110 et 145 pour autre chose que des mails.

----------


## Wobak

Mouais, sauf que IMAP c'est 143. On va arrêter la discussion purement technique peut être ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Ya plus qu'a tirer des câbles pour faire Internet V2  :;):

----------

